#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Euro Trip!

## Mandaloopy

I'm Europe bound tomorrow and will be on the mainland for a month with no fixed travel plan other than getting as far into Eastern Europe as I can from Amsterdam. Moldova is a possible but movable destination, I've never been and its off the tourist trail location appeals to me. Will be uploading photos as and when. Will only be taking the phone and tablet so uploading pics can be a bit of a mission.

----------


## Loy Toy

Travel safe mate.

----------


## buriramboy

How you getting about, driving, flying, bus or train?

----------


## David48atTD

> I'm Europe bound tomorrow and will be on the mainland for a month with no fixed travel plan other than getting as far into Eastern Europe as I can from Amsterdam. Moldova is a possible but movable destination, I've never been and its off the tourist trail location appeals to me. Will be uploading photos as and when. Will only be taking the phone and tablet so uploading pics can be a bit of a mission.


Forget Moldova ... get to the Ukraine ... specifically Odessa ... if you are chasing tail  :Smile: 
(my friend reliably informs me)

Cumbersome Visa process though apparently.

----------


## Mandaloopy

> Forget Moldova ... get to the Ukraine ... specifically Odessa ... if you are chasing tail 
> (my friend reliably informs me)
> 
> Cumbersome Visa process though apparently.


That's what the Romanian coast is for- erm, I friend also tells me.

The reason for Moldova is to visit Tranistria

----------


## Chittychangchang

If you are after easy fanny the get over to San Antonio Ibiza in the baleric Islands east of Spain.
The Greek Islands are a fertile hunting ground also, particularly Faliraki on the island of Rhodes. But be careful taking pictures of planes there  :Smile: 

Enjoy and have a good trip.

----------


## Mandaloopy

> How you getting about, driving, flying, bus or train?


It'll be mostly by rail as I'll be buying a pass in Amsterdam tomorrow. A say mostly because the Bucharest- Chishinau train has become rather unreliable in if it runs apparently. Other option would be to get there via Ukraine, also somewhere I have never been to.

----------


## buriramboy

I went inter railing round Europe for a few months as an 18 year old, great fun just get to a train station then decide where to go. Thought you could ride a motorbike, hire a big bike and drive it where you like I thought would be preferable to a train.

----------


## david44

Moldova and Transdinstria so have a plan B when left in your pants tied to a milkmaid....
At least they have nice wide trains , the Ukrainian side of the Delta has great birdlife (feathered variety) spend all yer Hrivna before leaving , they're toilet paper elswhere.

If you have a kindle, a v funny book or you may find at Waterstones in the main drahg kalverstraat or my mates 2nd hand shop opp Vergulde Gaper in the Jordaan on the west facing bank of Prinsengraacht

https://www.amazon.com/Playing-Moldo.../dp/0091920353

----------


## Mandaloopy

Can finally update and give you all some pics
Started in Amsterdam

The next day I took the morning train to Berlin, loved the vibe of the city, thought it was very friendly for a capital. Partied at Berghein( mental and no pics allowed) then checked out the local sights and ate good Balkan food.





More in later, a bit busy at the moment. Pics from Budapest, Romania and Hungary again. Ended up not getting to Moldova- long story

----------


## Mandaloopy

Next stop with Budapest, the train was run by the Hungarian State Railways (MAV) rather than DB, the dining car was excellent and well priced.

Budapest was just about chilling, although I did make the effort to go up Gellert Hill for y'all

Spent most of the time relaxing at the thermal baths doing sweet f-all apart from soaking and boozing



After a few days it was time to head to Romania on the excellent Istar Sleeper- I got an cabin with private bog and shower to myself.



Met a Chinese chap on the train who is from Qingdao- looking forward to my arrival even more now I have a dinner invite open

----------


## Mandaloopy

I ended up spending about a week in Romania. First up was the rather gloomy capital, Bucharest. It's a city that is a bit hard to love, but the locals are friendly and the climate is pleasant in spring and summer. Got attacked by crows outside my Air B&B rental lol

Old town is mostly seedy bars these days for stags and hens- an odd city to chose imo, but that's just me.


Can't go to Bucharest without going to the rather infamous People's Palce built by Ceausescu and his wife Elena- turns out she is more hated than the man himself and gets most of the blame for Romanian's woes. You HAVE to go in a tour and they are pretty strict as it is used as the Parliament building today. The guides speak great English and it's well worth it.

It's the heaviest building in the world.
The inside is lavish- don't tell Trump, he'll get jealous

----------


## Jack meoff

Did a printing EXPO in the palace near the end of the Bosnian war, what a stunning place.
Shagged the translator in one of those upstairs broom cupboards, she was a babe.

----------


## Luigi

^^ Saw that palace on The Grand Tour only yesterday. Amazing place, the heaviest building in the World apparently, however many millions of tonnes of marble are in it.


Bit strange as I remember you in the capital of Burma and me mentioning the great Top Gear Special (same show, different name) they did from there. 

Don't suppose you'll be at the Fiorano test track next week?  :Smile: 


Cool thread. Cheers.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Next stop was Transylvania, I spent time in Brasov and Sibui. The countryside was stunning and both places featured charming old towns






Bran Castle- not the home of Vlad the Impaler, he perhaps stayed a night or two,

It's a private museum now, and while the outside is impressive the decor on the inside is far from it

Sibui was my next port of call, a lot less touristy- preferred it



Went to the mountains, nobody there and it is famous for skiing

----------


## Chittychangchang

Trip of a lifetime mate, keep em coming.
Love Vlads gaff.
The beauty of Europe, tons of history everywhere. 
Gonna have to crack on with my euro trip plans.
Thank for sharing.

----------


## fishlocker

Nice pics, thanks for taking the time to post up a trip report.
I can only dream of taking the time off right now. In fact I was dreaming about it just the other day. Cheers and have a thumbs up for the synopsis thus far. :tumbs:  :tumbs:

----------


## Mandaloopy

Back to Hungary and the next stop is probably one of my favorite stops in Central Europe, Lake Balaton. Was only going to overnight but ended up staying four days.

----------


## hallelujah

Great pics. Train travel across Europe, with the scenery zipping past as you enjoy a beer, is such a joy.

----------


## nidhogg

Nice photos.  My Europe trip starts tomorrow.  Uk for a few days, then on to Estonia.  Work trip, but unpacked tbe camera, will  try take a few snaps if time allows.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Munich and on the ferry back to Blighty, got an appointment at the Chinese Visa office in a week and need to put everything together. Munich was quite the suprise, I had no idea it was so stunningly beautiful. The reputation of the beer is well deserved and I'm a fan of hearty German food in general. One thing I have noticed is that Germans are super friendly and open- so much for the rude and cold stereotype!





Public transport was excellent and cheap, if only London could do the same.





A tight connection in The Nethalands to get to the ferry- made it and got a free upgrade from a single cabin.

There is always time for a beer, ALWAYS!!

----------


## Loy Toy

What a great thread and wonderful pictures.

I look forward to enjoying your next update. Well done.

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the pics & stories, much appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## Mandaloopy

Took the brother to Maastricht as a late B-Day present


These robots were from the 1930s, pretty cool but looked a bit creepy

----------


## happynz

Never been to that part of the world, so thanks.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Found it to be a very chilled out city that caters well to foodies-for a price it should be mentioned. Have to say I am a big fan of Dutch Railways, need to get them over here to sort things out.

----------

